# Webs tour from Port Jefferson,NY



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

The Pt Jeff. Ferry tours is offering a trip to WEBS on July 19th. Is anyone from Long Island going on this trip? I would like to go but not by myself.
Doreen


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

I had no idea there were tours through the Port Jeff. Ferry! I live in CT and am 10 minutes from the ferry dock in Bridgeport. I wonder if I can pick up the tour from this side of the Sound? I will call next week to find out!


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm going with2 friends.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I learned early in my life that you will miss out on lots of things if you don't bite the bullet and go by yourself. I always meet some great people to hook up with which never would have happened if I had gone with someone. Being a rather shy person, it takes a lot to calm my nerves to do it.


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

Lots of people from the area are going. When we booked there were atleast 20 others on the list. Hope to see you on the ferry! You will not be alone..............I've done the trip before. It's lots of fun. Let me know how to recognize you.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love to go Can you send me more info


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Port Jefferson is just too far for me to join you.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Sound Beach is having a community yard sale, arts and crafts sale and music at the Veteran's Memorial in Sound Beach on that day--I am going to be at my house selling all kinds of goodies--yarn, thread, fabric, books and needlework kits. We have so much fun doing it, and it is only once a year.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Sound Beach is having a community yard sale, arts and crafts sale and music at the Veteran's Memorial in Sound Beach on that day--I am going to be at my house selling all kinds of goodies--yarn, thread, fabric, books and needlework kits. We have so much fun doing it, and it is only once a year.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> I had no idea there were tours through the Port Jeff. Ferry! I live in CT and am 10 minutes from the ferry dock in Bridgeport. I wonder if I can pick up the tour from this side of the Sound? I will call next week to find out!


Probably.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

gim said:


> Lots of people from the area are going. When we booked there were atleast 20 others on the list. Hope to see you on the ferry! You will not be alone..............I've done the trip before. It's lots of fun. Let me know how to recognize you.


Did you just call them and make a reservation.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

maryellen 60 said:


> I would love to go Can you send me more info


Maryellen go to the Port Jefferson Ferry website for tours. They give you a whole lot tour options, days, overnights, casinos etc.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

stirfry said:


> The Pt Jeff. Ferry tours is offering a trip to WEBS on July 19th. Is anyone from Long Island going on this trip? I would like to go but not by myself.
> Doreen


You won't be by yourself-you'll be with KNITTERS! Don't miss a chance to go to Webs. I am fortunate to live only a few miles from Webs, but the place still 'blows me away'.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wish I was going to LI earlier. I won't be there until the 24th. I miss all the good stuff. 
Kippyfure, where in Sound Beach do you live? I am from Rocky Point, but now in NC. My partner had a summer bungalow in sound beach and we went there every week in the summer.


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

Telephone # is 631-473-5138. Website is: www.88844ferry.com I'm sure that you can book on line or by phone with a credit card. Since I was in the area I went in. I go to a knitting group not far from there. They are also doing 2 other trips. The NYS Sheep and Wool Festival in October and the Fiber Festival of New England November. I've gone to the NYS Sheep and Wool Festival in Rhinebeck. It's a fantastic day!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

gim said:


> Telephone # is 631-473-5138. Website is: www.88844ferry.com I'm sure that you can book on line or by phone with a credit card. Since I was in the area I went in. I go to a knitting group not far from there. They are also doing 2 other trips. The NYS Sheep and Wool Festival in October and the Fiber Festival of New England November. I've gone to the NYS Sheep and Wool Festival in Rhinebeck. It's a fantastic day!


Thanks for the info.
Doreen


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just reading all these post's I really miss LI.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gim said:


> Lots of people from the area are going. When we booked there were atleast 20 others on the list. Hope to see you on the ferry! You will not be alone..............I've done the trip before. It's lots of fun. Let me know how to recognize you.


Yeah! I am on the list for the trip and I'll meet you all on the bus on the CT side! I am going by myself so looking forward to meeting other KPers.

I wonder if there is something we can all do to identify ourselves as members of Knitting Paradise?


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Yeah! I am on the list for the trip and I'll meet you all on the bus on the CT side! I am going by myself so looking forward to meeting other KPers.
> 
> I wonder if there is something we can all do to identify ourselves as members of Knitting Paradise?


Maybe we should put a sticker on our tops that just say KP. Let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounda good to me..............


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

stirfry said:


> Maybe we should put a sticker on our tops that just say KP. Let me know what everyone thinks.


Sounds good to me, too, and easy to do.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

That's what we should do then. I am so excited to go on this tour and to meet other KP folks.


----------

